# May 16, 2022 RAW TV-MA Discussion Thread: Everyone is coming......inside a STEEL CAGE!



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I was trying to find next weeks date on the calendar, but I was coming so hard tonight that it blocked it off. 

I'll be there.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.


Do you think you can fit an entire cage up there? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.





Jeeeeeesus


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jeeeeeesus


We all know you'd do the same if Cody was in that cage.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jeeeeeesus


Do you prefer natural hair color Cody or bleached Cody?

Asking about both the hair on his head and his balls.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adrenaline, in my soul
Every coming out of control
Do it all to get a pic of their feet
On your knees, about to blow
Waitin' for me to come during the show


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Do you prefer natural hair color Cody or bleached Cody?
> 
> Asking about both the hair on his head and his balls.


Cody doesn't have any hair on his balls

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

keithf40 said:


> Cody doesn't have any hair on his balls
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Have you seen him? How do you know? Be careful with your answer, Rain might get jealous.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't grope and tell. I went to smackdown and well... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody's balls look like Steve Austin's head.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Cody's balls look like Steve Austin's head.


It's true. See she knows too.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrestlingfann (Oct 29, 2019)

Here is the preview WWE posted for this Monday's episode of RAW. It will take place at the Scope Arena in Norfolk, Virginia.





Ticket sales have been really good for this show. Looks like it will be a sold out crowd:


https://www.ticketmaster.com/event/01005C5CB11C2E70


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Should have done this match in the Punjabi Prison structure. It's still a steel cage but at least there would be Bamboo to rub on.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shows legit sold out. Not a ticket anywhere I can find except a few behind the screen where you can't see anything.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Let's get this party started


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm coming to watch RAW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I got Elevation and Raw tonight!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

'Zeke teasin' the tag team we all want to see!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO Elias walked so Zeke could speak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's see if the best wrestling show on TV can have another good show or not.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526317905327099905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526317905327099905
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ring collapsing and have the cage there? Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing more of The Bex, hopefully she continues the futuristic look/outfit trend...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to seeing more of The Bex, hopefully she continues the futuristic look/outfit trend...
> 
> View attachment 122594


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Not something I'm proud of


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

In for whatever Alexa is doing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Debut Lacey Evans you cowards


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> the cold metal sliding along my vagina, what a feeling.


what the hell is Drew doing with that sword?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> what the hell is Drew doing with that sword?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> View attachment 122594


...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Some important reading material before Raw begins. These journalists are more qualified than Meltzer.









WWE looking for new young "phenom" to portray "Undertaker 2.0"


The Undertaker is one of the most dominant and enduring professional sports-entertainers of all time, so World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) is injecting new life into the “Deadman” by recruiting a young star to continue the character as Undertaker 2.0. The company announced this morning that...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Some important reading material before Raw begins. These journalists are more qualified than Meltzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i completely forgot this site existed. I remember seeing Randy Orton killed himself after realizing he is legend now years ago, cracked me up hard.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Gotta love these Kevin Owens obvious alts in comment section of dat Ezekiel Video claiming it's Elias. He passed WWE lie detector test, what more proof can you need to believe it??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526345207167459330


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526345041618341888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526344385574621186
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Gotta love these Kevin Owens obvious alts in comment section of dat Ezekiel Video claiming it's Elias. He passed WWE lie detector test, what more proof can you need to believe it??


He also said in the video I posted that he snapped a photo of his father and his older brother, Elias, hugging after Elias signed his WWE contract. Plus the one from last week, Elias snapped the picture of Ezekiel meeting HBK.

(Both these photos were in the videos to show they exist).

I mean some people will just forever be in denial.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Gotta love these Kevin Owens obvious alts in comment section of dat Ezekiel Video claiming it's Elias. He passed WWE lie detector test, what more proof can you need to believe it??


Exactly, even the conspiracy theorist, claims the picture was genuine too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514019581635014662


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Exactly, even the conspiracy theorist, claims the picture was genuine too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514019581635014662


Great moral support from Fidel Castro's younger brother


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He also said in the video I posted that he snapped a photo of his father and his older brother, Elias, hugging after Elias signed his WWE contract. Plus the one from last week, Elias snapped the picture of Ezekiel meeting HBK.
> 
> (Both these photos were in the videos to show they exist).
> 
> I mean some people will just forever be in denial.


I bet these same people claim Brains Strowman and Braun Strowman are same person too


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raw plans/spoiler



Spoiler



Fightful has exclusively reported much of what we will see tonight on Raw, in addition to all the matches and segments that WWE has already announced throughout the week:

Steel Cage match: Bobby Lashley vs. omos
Mustafa Ali vs. Veer
Backstage segment of Becky Lynch
Riddle vs. Jimmy Uso
Judgment Day segment.
AJ Styles and Finn Bálor vs. The Lotharios. Liv Morgan will be at ringside with Bálor and Styles
Alexa Bliss vs. Sonya DeVille
Cody Rhodes in the ring promo
Ezekiel vs. Chad Gables. Kevin Owens in commentary
Lacey Evans Promo
Becky Lynch vs. Naomi vs. Sasha Banks vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki ASH vs. Asuka




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> Judgment Day segment.
> Cody Rhodes in the ring promo
> Lacey Evans Promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that main event is quite random but we'll see how it goes. Some interactions in it should be good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually just made some popcorn moments ago, but I'm sure that you guys will find a way to pop some (soft) porn on here because it's *almost *time to GET RAW!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Off to check out what's happening in the Alexa thread


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Off to check out what's happening in the Alexa thread


We'll have to check on those "blisstits" if Alexa loses tonight.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

We only go RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TIME TO PARTY!!!!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Off to check out what's happening in the Alexa thread


I'll keep everyone updated on that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> TIME TO PARTY!!!!


That was a fun show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm #TeamOmos


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> I'm #TeamOmos


#ProudOmosexual


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> I'm #TeamOmos


No. We side with the All Cummy Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adapting said:


> No. We side with the All Cummy Bobby Lashley.


He's great, but I like The Cumlossus Omos more.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm here


Oh nice, so glad you came.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm here


Sister Catalanero, I knew you'd come.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Starting off the show with the cage match is quite odd to say the least.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Guys, they said Cody wont take it lying down.

I bet @RainmakerV2 is hella disappointed right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Countdown to Cody lol wtf


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi there hello I heard this is where the horny is?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

No Roman. Raw aint gonna be good. Also starting with this match? lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for the countdown to Cody


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Sister Catalanero, I knew *you'd come*.


oh we all knew


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm here


Okay, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Going for the steel cage match at the very start of the show. Someone is anxious!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Not sure a countdown for the Cody/Seth segment is a good idea, now I know I'll have to come back in two hours after changing the channel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Countdown to Cody lol wtf



I laughed at that and the graphic of him is terrible, his left eye is way smaller than the right. Also, hair on his chest? I mean, I don't look at his chest much, but, I don't recall hair.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos & MVP = $$$$


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck Omos

All my homies are backing the All Mighty.

In all seriousness I do like Omos though.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

why does every promo have to say welcome to RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so there are actual stakes to that women's main event match. I wonder how they will handle it.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> I laughed at that and the graphic of him is terrible, his left eye is way smaller than the right. Also, hair on his chest? I mean, *I don't look at his chest much*, but, I don't recall hair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

everyone who says WHAT should be punched in the face.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cosmo77 said:


> why does every promo have to say welcome to RAW


Because they gotta to remind you that they don't use protection here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> No Roman. Raw aint gonna be good. Also starting with this match? lol


It's been good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cosmo77 said:


> why does every promo have to say welcome to RAW


Because the fans might be confused otherwise, they might have thought they tuned into SmackDown.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't what the magnificent MVP, you sheep!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

So what we need to see is Omos climb the cage and do a swanton bomb from the top, then he might have some fans doing that shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> everyone who says WHAT should be punched in the face.


They should be shouted out of arena by the mouths of all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> everyone who says WHAT should be punched in the face.


What?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

scshaastin said:


> Time for the countdown to Cody


you are in wrong thread, we are not here waiting for cody to come


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Idk why but RAW haas felt different the last couple weeks production wise (good different) wonder if there was a change under the hood.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What?


/punch



Damn, Lashley just busted out from both sides.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This might sound random, but today is officially the 1-year anniversary since Braun Strowman wrestled his final match (against Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre at Wrestlemania Backlash) in WWE.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE MONEY

SMELLS LIKE MONEY

HE'S THE ALMIGHTY


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> So what we need to see is Omos climb the cage and do a swanton bomb from the top, then he might have some fans doing that shit


I'm not getting behind this mfer until he does a phoenix splash from the top of the titantron


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> It's been good.


Didn't say it wasn't. Talking about this night. Hope im wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526353681020596225
*WHY WASN'T ALEXA BLISS INCLUDED OVER NIKKI OR DOUDROP?! *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck off back to Main Event Cedric you little rat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

so fucking lame, they probably wont even fight in the cage.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because the fans might be confused otherwise, they might have thought they tuned into SmackDown.


It gets confusing for fans since they see Roman Reigns and he is burying everyone on both brands so gotta remind them what they are watching now


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BOOBY BOOBY BOOBY! Whoop that big bitch


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesus why is Cerina Alexandria out here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WHY WASN'T ALEXA BLISS INCLUDED OVER NIKKI OR DOUDROP?! *


The question that will keep the Alexa fan thread awake all night.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526353681020596225
> *WHY WASN'T ALEXA BLISS INCLUDED OVER NIKKI OR DOUDROP?! *


That would make too much damn sense


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Its just so annoying to hear every week,it be like if aew stars said welcome to dynamite


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Jesus why is Cerina Alexandria out here.


Gotta give him his mandatory TV time before they release his useless ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I just saw Bruno Sammartino in the crowd.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The question that will keep the Alexa fan thread awake all night.


It's a conspiracy against Alexa.

Becky is holding her down again because she's playing backstage politics while Alexa is a victim.

BOOOO!


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> This might sound random, but today is officially the 1-year anniversary since Braun Strowman wrestled his final match (against Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre at Wrestlemania Backlash) in WWE.


You are right






it is random


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lashley will spread OMO all over that cage...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> It's a conspiracy against Alexa.
> 
> Becky is holding her down again because she's playing backstage politics while Alexa is a victim.
> 
> BOOOO!


CONSPIRACY???


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Id rather that Alexa isn't in that 6 pack challenge anyway because whoever wins that isn't beating Bianca this soon. Alexa still better be on the show though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I wish Bobby would spread me all over the ca......I mean what


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Countdown to me cum...I mean cody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I wish Bobby would spread me all over the ca......I mean what


You Omos typed it!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526353681020596225
> *WHY WASN'T ALEXA BLISS INCLUDED OVER NIKKI OR DOUDROP?! *


It's a good thing we're packing 6. We're above average.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> That would make too much damn sense


*Are they really that fucking oblivious that they don't see Bianca vs Alexa is the biggest pre- Summerslam feud they can possibly do?*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> You Omos typed it!


I Omos came too seeing Bobby


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bobby really has achieved his true potential in the past 2 years. Sucks it took him this late in his career to get to this level.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I like Lashley, but I can't find a singular fuck to give about this feud.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MVP loves to poke Bobby Lashley with his long stick.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> you are in wrong thread, we are not here waiting for cody to come


It will be ok 
Graves just informed us that Omos is feeling himself


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobby Lashley with the HIDDEN BLADE variant!!!!

Edit:

You're an OG if you get the reference


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> CONSPIRACY???
> 
> View attachment 122605


I bet there is some cumspiracy over there in alexa thread


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

this is so stupid.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Omos: OOH OOH OOH OOH lmao


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

While you're at it can you throw Cedric to the unemployment line Bobby?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> everyone who says WHAT should be punched in the face.


What


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Much better opener than any Adam Cole opener.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

OH SHIT


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> LOOKS LIKE MONEY
> 
> SMELLS LIKE MONEY
> 
> ...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cedric climbing over the cage to stop Lashley is what got me to feel like the steel cage thing is a waste of time. I know, they are setting up for HIAC where the cage will have a top to it but still.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Omos you big fucking dummy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omos just stood there for like a minute.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WHY WAS OMOS JUST STANDING THERE!!??????

YOU HAVE LEGS!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley is like…I win muthafucka lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Chelsea

How does it feel that your boy is a big dummy?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They did an ECW callback to Lashley going thru a cage wall


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> How does it feel that your boy is a big dummy?


Big cummy for big dummy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Omos, you big goofy bastard! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why are they acting like this is weird, wasn't the Universal Championship decided in basically the same situation?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are they all really gonna pretend this is the first time it ever happened? Stupid.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Much better opener than any Adam Cole opener.


Nah, Adam Cole consistently has awesome openers


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

where the fuck is AJ and Randy goddammit


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> WHY WAS OMOS JUST STANDING THERE!!??????
> 
> YOU HAVE LEGS!!


I don’t think he’s coordinated enough to walk that lil piece of wall without embarrassing himself


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Big cummy for big dummy.


Big cummy in the big dummy's big tummy


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

OMOS BIG MAD NOW, AND YOU WON'T LIKE HIM WHEN HE'S


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Now I see why that was the opening match. If that was the last match I would have threw up.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great, they made my boy Omos look like a dumbass...


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Steel cage breaking is overused just like Ring Collapsing


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I mean, the finish was actually way better than this awful excuse of a match. They're selling Omos as a colossal fucking idiot, which isn't THAT hard to buy anyway


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ali has like 3 guys burying him right now


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

A-TOWN DOWN BAYBAY


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobby Lashley right now:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll take that finish to a match I had no investment in. It was fine.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> WHY WAS OMOS JUST STANDING THERE!!??????
> 
> YOU HAVE LEGS!!


Lashley might have been outnumbered but Omos was outsmarted, but then again even when he is alone in room he is outsmarted


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Ali has like 3 guys burying him right now


He's about to have Veer and all his veergins burying him too.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Theory is never turning face ever. No can do with a face this punchable. Then again, we live in a world where Omos is opening RAW.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Theory better squash this dweeb.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's about to have Veer and all his veergins burying him too.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oracle said:


> w
> Theory better squash this dweeb.


Would you dare to call the mighty leader of RETRIBUTION a dweeb?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> They did an ECW callback to Lashley going thru a cage wall


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Steel cage breaking is overused just like Ring Collapsing


To be fair, it's been over 4 years since they did a finish for a Steel Cage match where the wall broke.

That last took place at the Greatest Royal Rumble ppv with the current Universal Champion vs Brock Lesnar (who was the actual Universal Champion here), which was also contested for the Universal title


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Now I see why that was the opening match. If that was the last match I would have threw up.


oh you will "throw" up at real main event too


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sammy Guevara needs to look at Austin Theory and see how heel work is done right.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> oh you will "throw" up at real main event too


Yea, I'd throw up and it isn't from all the coming in here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I liked Ali when he was Sub-Zero Iron Man.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

WHERE THE FUCK IS VEER


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I liked Ali when he was Sub-Zero Iron Man.


Would you let Mustafa Ali, Mustuff you?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mutant God said:


>


Sometimes I miss the ecw brand …they had some good moments like Lashley, Miz and Morrison, Extreme Expose,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Jizz has arrived.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How dare they question Miz's honesty


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS VEER


Yeah, veer is he?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Even getting his own entrance and such, Miz STILL takes less attention from the match than Aubrey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Veering off the road on his way to RAW.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> The Jizz has arrived.


MUST SEE. But not if it gets in your eyes... then you can't see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY FELLOW VEERGINS AT!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah, Veer he is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THIS IS VEERY LAME


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS VEER


HE'S COMING


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Theory has booking ability now? He's fucking hilarious tho.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Burying the shit outta Ali lmao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Sometimes I miss the ecw brand …they had some good moments like Lashley, Miz and Morrison, Extreme Expose,


WWECW in a bubble was fine, the big problem was naming it ECW and delivering standard WWE fare.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Send Ali back to catering


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Veer Mahaan related to Mr. MeekMahan?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Veer better not lose to Ali


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mysterios come out to save?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Is Veer Mahaan related to Mr. MeekMahan?


They look alike, so I think so.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Is Veer Mahaan related to Mr. MeekMahan?


Veer is his younger brother.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh thank God they aren't gonna have Veer lose to this clown.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mutant God said:


> Mysterios come out to save?


Please no


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ali just got cockblocked by Jiz.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Is Veer Mahaan related to Mr. MeekMahan?


Veer is clearly Hornswoggles slightly bigger brother, the resemblance is obvious


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh thank God they aren't gonna have Veer lose to this clown.


Facts


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

STEER CLEAR OF VEER! 😈


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

I guess The Jizz had cum in his eyes and didnt see that?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> Ali just got cockblocked by Jiz.


But not with the skull cumming finale.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Miz did a fantastic job officiating. Fair and balanced


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This is making me Veery aroused


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Is Veer Mahaan related to Mr. MeekMahan?


it's his bastard son


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ali and Drew Gulak have been doing the job the last couple weeks.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This indian rusev shit must end


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

REY!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL, Theory is great


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh no...the crapsterios


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

omg rey


/innersqueel


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Theory got Veer coming on camera now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh thank God they aren't gonna have Veer lose to this clown.


Nah, Mustafa Ali is awesome.

You clearly aren't familiar with his great work on 205 Live back in 2018, which is pretty much the opposite of what a 'clown' would do wrestling-wise.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, I called it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adapting said:


> Theory got Veer coming on camera now.


He's becumming a man right before our very eyes.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

YESS BOOYAKA BOOYAKA 69!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Mustafa Ali is awesome.
> 
> You clearly aren't familiar with his great work on 205 Live back in 2018, which is pretty much the opposite of what a 'clown' would do wrestling-wise.


Watched plenty of his 205 Live shit, he's still a clown and he's still boring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dominik needs to spend less time in the tattoo parlor and more time in the gym.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

becky looks ill.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I wish Veer would come on me


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Mustafa Ali is awesome.
> 
> You clearly aren't familiar with his great work on 205 Live back in 2018, which is pretty much the opposite of what a 'clown' would do wrestling-wise.


If by awesome you actually mean boring than you are absolutely correct !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Mustafa Ali is awesome.
> 
> You clearly aren't familiar with his great work on 205 Live back in 2018, which is pretty much the opposite of what a 'clown' would do wrestling-wise.


This is like saying "Hey, he's no clown, he was great wrestling bums down at the local park" tbh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Watched plenty of his 205 Live shit, he's still a clown and he's still boring.


The lack of good taste on your end is quite alarming


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Solf said:


> This indian rusev shit must end


at least Rusev looked intimidating, Veer looks barely bigger than fucking Ali


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Can we skip to Cummy Rhodes already.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Dolorian said:


> Becky!


that's my mommy and Cody is my dad kayfaybe wise


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Vintage WWE. Faces waiting for face in ring to get destroyed/killed and then interfere to witness funeral


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If by awesome you actually mean boring than you are absolutely correct !


No, Ali is genuinely awesome, and a great talent too.

You're just not correct


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Vintage WWE. Faces waiting for face in ring to get destroyed/killed and then interfere to witness funeral


Veertage*


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Can we skip to Cummy Rhodes already.


He should return as CumDust just for tonight


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> He should return as CumDust just for tonight


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

somerandomfan said:


> WWECW in a bubble was fine, the big problem was naming it ECW and delivering standard WWE fare.


I agree but I always think people don’t blame the original enough either 

RVD is world champ gets arrested

Sabu gets arrested and pulled from December to Dismemeber because he was fucked up, and there was another event where he showed up with no gear

Justin Creible skipped ECW house shows, as they were being allowed solo tours

Axl failed his drug test to even sign with the company

Sandman got them sued from hitting a fan during his entrance

Jazz was let go after Ariel, Trinity, and Kelly all said she spent their solo trips bullying them backstage

Francine was let go for drug and behavior issues

I mean aside from Dreamer all the originals they used to relaunch it basically let them know that ecw had no professionalism associated with it. I know they didn’t go full on hardcore but they tried solo house show tours, solo roster, own look, and every time you looked up it wasn’t the young ones messing up it was the old talent


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Adapting said:


> Veertage*


is that the name of his finisher, the Veertage Maneuver?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Seth


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

alexa will make an appearance tonight and then we can go check out the alexa thread for shits and uncomfortable giggles.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So why was the 6 way changed? Becky looks hot but looking a bit emaciated.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

no randy? fuck you to hell, raw.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> So why was the 6 way changed? Becky looks hot but looking a bit emaciated.


Our package of 6 was too big. The crowd couldn't handle it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky vs Asuka in the main event  

They probably won't get much time due to Bianca likely attacking Becky to lead to a triple threat.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> no randy? fuck you to hell, raw.


You got RKHOE'd out of seeing Randy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> alexa will make an appearance tonight and then we can go check out the alexa thread for shits and uncomfortable giggles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are there giraffes now?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jimmy DUIso better lose.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> no randy? fuck you to hell, raw.


Would make for a good angle to do the whole beat down airs on titantron spot … someone whipped Randy’s ass off screen or maybe because Randy is crazy let him hunt down and attack Roman or Heyman


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

So, no six pack challenge? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> So why was the 6 way changed? Becky looks hot but looking a bit emaciated.


Becky said Naomi and Sasha left the arena but that doesn't explain why Doudrop and Nikki are out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

NXT 2.0 oh yeah!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Jimmy DUIso better lose.


Is that even a question? The only time the Usos have ever won any encounter with RKBro is the 6 man at backlash with Roman. Other than that they have never left a segment looking strong or a match being the winner


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Should Riddle be the one to dethrone Reigns? He's arguably their biggest, freshest, and most over babyface. 🤔


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mutant God said:


> Becky said Naomi and Sasha left the arena but that doesn't explain why Doudrop and Nikki are out


Because they are Doudrop and Nikki 🤣 no one wants to see that trash without Sasha or Naomi


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

ok just had ads for STIHL and their products made in Veerginia beach


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> Should Riddle be the one to dethrone Reigns? He's arguably their biggest, freshest, and most over babyface. 🤔


Randy is the more over of the tag team. Hell orton was more over than Drew easily too in the 6 man


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’ve missed Riddles music.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> I’ve missed Riddles music.


BROOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> Randy is the more over of the tag team. Hell orton was more over than Drew easily too in the 6 man


Thats why added the freshest part. Orton is always over but he shouldn't be the one to knock off Orton. He doesn't need the rub.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

how they fuck do you say smackdown is on Saturday


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Trophies said:


> I’ve missed Riddles music.


it makes me wanna play San Andreas now


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Because they are Doudrop and Nikki 🤣 no one wants to see that trash without Sasha or Naomi


One of them can take the pin so Becky or Asuka don't take the fall


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Show of hands here, does anyone think there's going to be an actual finish on Friday? Does anyone seriously think the titles are going to be unified? 

What? No one? Not a single hand raised?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh God, we went to hard on the coming... we've hit the bloodline.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The final two hours should be pretty good based on the plans/spoilers


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> Thats why added the freshest part. Orton is always over but he shouldn't be the one to knock off Orton. He doesn't need the rub.


I would do the opposite. I would let Orton do it and then let Riddle beat him in a respect match. Plus orton winning 15 off Roman would be a big story and moment as it would tie HHH. Then let Riddle go over him without either turning


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

How many times are commentators gonna say Jimmy Uso?


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Where the fuck is randy? Cat are you upset? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like the video where they explained what we the ones mean to Graves, which is why he is now saying it on commentary


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Time for Better Call Saul!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

so why does the other stupid uso get to show up but no randy?

i am legit mad.


i was all ready for randy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Show of hands here, does anyone think there's going to be an actual finish on Friday? Does anyone seriously think the titles are going to be unified?
> 
> What? No one? Not a single hand raised?


Yay, your good logic brings me more hope about both tag titles staying separate!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why the fuck is raw calling him his whole name while Cole and Pat just say Jimmy and Jey or sometimes Main Event Jey


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WATCHING CLOSELY FROM WHERE, WHERE IS RANDY WATCHING CLOSELY FROM, ASSHOLES


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody has his own countdown clock, got to love it lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> so why does the other stupid uso get to show up but no randy?
> 
> i am legit mad.
> 
> ...


Cat was ready...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> WATCHING CLOSELY FROM WHERE, WHERE IS RANDY WATCHING CLOSELY FROM, ASSHOLES


Places Unknown


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Yay, your good logic brings me more hope about both tag titles staying separate!


I think there's a much higher chance Roman interferes and the match gets thrown out than there's a chance we'll have unified champions by the end of the show. 

Even if they were serious about unifying the tag titles, they're far more likely to do it on a PPV Premium Live Event than on a random episode of SmackDown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Cody has his own countdown clock, got to love it lol


According to this thread, he’s coming soon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're doing a "Countdown to Cody" thing now? Cody has got it made 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> According to this thread, he’s coming soon.


He's holding it in for an hour. Impressive.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prosper said:


> They're doing a "Countdown to Cody" thing now? Cody has got it made 😂


It’s amazing what a conversation with Vince gets you


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> WATCHING CLOSELY FROM WHERE, WHERE IS RANDY WATCHING CLOSELY FROM, ASSHOLES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. They made sure to give Riddle a nice, slow 3 count on Uso, too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liked how the ref acted there, he always gets invested in the matches.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

still winless versus them


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Where the fuck is Randy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> According to this thread, he’s coming soon.



all over @RainmakerV2's face, BAY BAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riddle's gonna be World Champion one day. Count on it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

COMING DAY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Coming Day is marking out for The Judgment Day


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


Randy Myers


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

omg AJ wooooooooooooooooooo

even though it's last week....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's Liv Morgan week btw!!


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Where the fuck is Randy


they mentioned he had family commitments but truth is his son became new Legend Killer and broke Randy's neck








after vicious RKO from outta nowhere


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> omg AJ wooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> even though it's last week....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Dried up coming day?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ANGEL


UNEXPECTED


I AM BURSTING ALL OVER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment needs the Brazzers logo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn Balor: "Hasta luego, muchachos."

😂 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ OH DEAR GOD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Riddle's gonna be World Champion one day. Count on it.


Needs his own unique belt


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Randy Myers


this is seriously most underrated comedy segment in WWE and it wasnt even intentional. LMFAO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv can be Finn's PrinXess


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> ANGEL
> 
> 
> UNEXPECTED
> ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

proof Liv is fucking stupid, she turns down Angel then has to think about joining AJ at ringside?

fuck sakes, just ask me these questions, goddammit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Priest


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Liv with some absolutely awful acting there god damn lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea looks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Liv in the Biz Cliz! 🤌


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Edge really does look like a god among mortals on that throne


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Priest


Yeast? like infection? shietttt

Oh Priest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Liv with some absolutely awful acting there god damn lmao


Yeah she is really lacking in that department. She has a nice look, is decent in the ring and she is likable but when it comes to character and promo work she just doesn't cuts it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sending out a special invite to @Chip Chipperson 

Cum watch Raw with us.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge sits on that chair while he catches blowjobs.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Liv with some absolutely awful acting there god damn lmao


I heard her and Roman were going Hollywood. 🤣


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Adapting said:


> I heard her and Roman were going Hollywood. 🤣


Aren't the porn studios in Hollywood? I think with a bit of work Liv could get to the level of porn acting one day yeah


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Liv can be Finn's PrinXess


After Bayley


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Edge sits on that chair while he catches blowjobs.


it makes sense now why he only accepts long haired members, poor Priest


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

so guys, you wanna have a big orgy with some wrestlers and have Chip film?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> so guys, you wanna have a big orgy with some wrestlers and have Chip film?


Is he Brad Maddox?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Aren't the porn studios in Hollywood? I think with a bit of work Liv could get to the level of porn acting one day yeah


Yup, she's practicing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> It’s amazing what a conversation with Vince gets you


The guy has got some aggressive negotiation skills, no one else on the roster is gonna walk up to Vince for a convo and get this level of love lol, not that I care being that I'm a Cody fan and want him beating Roman by the end of the year at the latest, but it's surprising that they kept Cody's entire presentation and are pushing him this hard as #2 as an outsider from the "enemy", but changed everyone else coming up from NXT in his own company lol, I mean what did Cody tell or promise this man 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> so guys, you wanna have a big orgy with some wrestlers and have Chip film?


Coming Day is always down.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> Aren't the porn studios in Hollywood? I think with a bit of work Liv could get to the level of porn acting one day yeah


Elsa Jean's older sister.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

@Chelsea just came all over her tv screen.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Priest's evil laugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge the kinda dude that definitely laughs manically while he's getting blown.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> @Chelsea just came all over her tv screen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Edge looks like a Dom Daddy with his submissives. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Priest is taking to this role like a fucking glove.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Edge opening people with arms spread open? Well... in coming day we have our LEGS spread open.

Come. At. Us.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Demon Balor to join next.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Priest is taking to this role like a fucking glove.



yeah, this was 100% the best thing to do with him, he is awesome now.


btw @Chip i want AJ in my tight vagina.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> so guys, you wanna have a big orgy with some wrestlers and have Chip film?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There is nothing holding her back.

She's not driven by fear.

She's driven by anger....

...and Liv is under attack.

Rhea is just climbing up slowly, she's...

The one and only.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please add Tommaso Ciampa to Judgment Day 🙏


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

if Liv even touches AJ, guys, you'll see me on the fucking news later.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Liv looks fine as fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Liv is vibing to AJ’s music.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Well fuck, didn't Liv say she'll think about it?

The chick was out there before AJ and Balor LMAO

she didn't think that long


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

i saw how she stared.


you fucking whore.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Elsa Jean's older sister.


She could team up with Lexington Steels's younger brother Omos in her debut film


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> if Liv even touches AJ, guys, you'll see me on the fucking news later.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did Sasha find out she was taking the pin tonight and peace out? Lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Sasha find out she was taking the pin tonight and peace out? Lol



@The Legit Lioness ???


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Sasha find out she was taking the pin tonight and peace out? Lol


I think they forgot that Sasha was never there in the first place, and she's a SD superstar


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> i saw how she stared.
> 
> 
> you fucking whore.


Don't worry, coming day will come after her.

With open legs. We don't skip leg day.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> Well fuck, didn't Liv say she'll think about it?
> 
> The chick was out there before AJ and Balor LMAO
> 
> she didn't think that long


Yep! LMFAO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


>


I miss the sea of camera flashes we would get from the crowd during high spots like this


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> if Liv even touches AJ, guys, you'll see me on the fucking news later.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

@Chelsea and I are protective of our fellas we will never have.

Chelsea watches Ripley and twitches when she stands too close to Priest.

JK Chelsea will just bang them both.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> @Chelsea and I are protective of our fellas we will never have.
> 
> Chelsea watches Ripley and twitches when she stands too close to Priest.
> 
> JK Chelsea will just bang them both.


She wants Rhea's Nipley's and Damien's Yeast.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Don't worry, coming day will come after her.
> 
> With open legs. We don't skip leg day.


Wow, those are impressive results.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> JK Chelsea will just bang them both.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, those are impressive results.


It's never too late to join Coming Day.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ and Angel in the same match, Raw trying to kill me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> @Chelsea and I are protective of our fellas we will never have.
> 
> Chelsea watches Ripley and twitches when she stands too close to Priest.
> 
> JK Chelsea will just bang them both.


Kurt and I, have the same tactic in seducing women


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, those are impressive results.


just waiting for someone to say "still bigger legs than Adam Cole"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that woman was really into that double kiss!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I would suck a fart out of Liv Morgan's ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that girl was an awful actress LMFAO


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kurt and I, have the same tactic in seducing women


Sexy Kurt did this with Broken Freakin' Neck


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bullet Club vs Los Guerreros


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

i feel like sensational sherri, if Angel and AJ have to fight, please leave the faces alone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One cannot simply beat the 2 former leaders of BULLET CLUB!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that girl was an awful actress LMFAO


Wait.....that's not how they're supposed to react?

Fuck.....


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kurt and I, have the same tactic in seducing women


LMAOOOOOO I spat out my drink.

YOU FUCK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Sexy Kurt did this with Broken Freakin' Neck


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Angel and AJ in the same match.

It's moist in here... @Catalanotto you okay?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liv Morgan please my queen I'll do literally anything just for one sniff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody in 30 min:


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


Nightmare fuel. Kurt was on some bad shit on this night.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Catalanotto likes the soccer Mom haircut? Never would have guessed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> @Catalanotto likes the soccer Mom haircut? Never would have guessed.



I hope his ball hair is also a soccer mom cut.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


AHHHHHHHH FUCKING KILL IT


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> @Catalanotto likes the soccer Mom haircut? Never would have guessed.


What can she say.... she loves AJ's.... Style


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


I can't be the only one who thinks Kurt Angle gives off strong Nick Gage vibes in this gif.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I hope his ball hair is also a soccer mom cut.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuckin knew it. Sasha was gonna take the pin lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wait.....why do I hear dripping in this thread?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> @Catalanotto likes the soccer Mom haircut? Never would have guessed.


Soccer mom's hair made her list.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> I hope his ball hair is also a soccer mom cut.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

putting Liv with them is so lame, i will be jealous until she leaves.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are they struggling to beat these dorks?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

"he's got a chance, just inches away from Balor"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait.....why do I hear dripping in this thread?


Filled to the max.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Get Balor and Styles off my TV so I can get a better look at Liv.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv has some thick fingers. You know what that means..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Kurt Angle gives off strong Nick Gage vibes in this gif.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

dont you dare touch him, Liv.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MMF time.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Liv has some thick fingers. You know what that means..


She watches Ricochet's ass fingering tutorials?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice coochdegras from Balor.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

fucking bitch


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liv can stick those thick fingers anywhere she wants.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Important question, does Liv wearing flannel mean the same thing it used to imply? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv doing the Kliq hand signal.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sami Zayn forever


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

sami zayn forever shirt lmfaoooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO’s shirt haha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 122608


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for waking up my family, KO. Fucking ingrate.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KO acknowledging his buddy SZ awwww


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gable shut up you short fuckin dweeb


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens getting PISSED at Otis for eating BBQ chicken wings


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SHOOOOOOOOOOSH PLEASE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did He Say BBQ Sauce?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens keeps saying "you're welcome" to Chad Gable's "A-THANK YOUUUUUs"


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Liv can stick those thick fingers anywhere she wants.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Did He Say BBQ Sauce?
> 
> View attachment 122609


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

OH FUCK OFF WHY DID YOU CHANGE ALEXA'S THEME


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So if Liv is released does she join The Elite at AEW or Bullet Club in New Japan lol?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


_Sigh_ unzips


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wow alexa's new song is complete shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Alexa Bliss thread preparing for take off in 5...4...3...


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

That KO, Alpha Academy segment was hilarious as hell


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Better music for Alexa.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT THEME


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is this supposed to be an Avril Lavigne fucking parody


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


>


threesome with Omos and Great Khali sounds good tbh


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Her new theme is a banger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Expecting some live results and meltdowns from the Blisstits thread @Seth Grimes


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't hate it, but I already miss her old theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that actual...music playing during Alexa's entrance? Sounded more like her doll trying to take a shit.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Don't open Alexa's thread I am warning you


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

WTF is this theme for Alexa?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> The Alexa Bliss thread preparing for take off in 5...4...3...



I just went to it.


laughing out loud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


The perfect TROLL dance


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> wow alexa's new song is complete shit.


I miss Jim Johnston


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

That Alexa smile could cure cancer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Her theme HAS to be her doll trying to take a dump, right? No way that is actual 'music.'


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

melkam647 said:


> That Alexa smile could cure cancer


well at least prostate cancer, in that one thread


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

that thread of hers is starting to get angry at her song.

grab the popcorn.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> that thread of hers is starting to get angry at her song.
> 
> grab the popcorn.


wow so they have sound on?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think the theme sounds better then her old song


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if JR holding a bottle of his BBQ sauce right next to his face is a great idea if you are actually trying to sell that shit-juice..


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I just read the Alexa Bliss thread for the very first time...............what


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> wow so they have sound on?



i don't know how they turned up the volume with no hands.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

So I'm back with the report from the Bliss thread



BragicTronson said:


> And another new cumtribute from me for her.





Catalanotto said:


> Hey guys I'm only pretending to dislike Alexa, the other guys don't know, I actually would eat her ass like groceries





KC Armstrong said:


> The first few seconds had me worried because I thought it would be some generic bullshit that I couldn't cum to but then it turned into an actual cummable song.





Butt Soup said:


> Cum


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526376293180362752


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

sonya's from the matrix now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> So I'm back with the report from the Bliss thread


The KC Armstrong one has me in tears LMAOOOO


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> So I'm back with the report from the Bliss thread


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Let's be honest, Alexa is just Liv but actually better in every single way


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody coming in 14 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keanu Reeves getting turned down by Sonya...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Alexa could dropkick my nuts like that if she wanted


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> So I'm back with the report from the Bliss thread


I've read every post from their fan thread(s) since late January 2018.

All of this pretty much sounds about right


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So is "random hot topic teenager who is into monster high dolls and about to be preggo at 16" Alexa's new gimmick now?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

@RainmakerV2 about to make it rain in 14mins.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> I don't know if JR holding a bottle of his BBQ sauce right next to his face is a great idea if you are actually trying to sell that shit-juice..











I wonder if he has Vince's ass flavor?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope Alexa loses this match so we can all go to her thread and enjoy the comments.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> that thread of hers is starting to get angry at her song.
> 
> grab the popcorn.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> i don't know how they turned up the volume with no hands.


prob accidentally came over stereo


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Amazing choice of ring attire from both ladies.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They need to do a womens March


Prosper said:


> The guy has got some aggressive negotiation skills, no one else on the roster is gonna walk up to Vince for a convo and get this level of love lol, not that I care being that I'm a Cody fan and want him beating Roman by the end of the year at the latest, but it's surprising that they kept Cody's entire presentation and are pushing him this hard as #2 as an outsider from the "enemy", but changed everyone else coming up from NXT in his own company lol, I mean what did Cody tell or promise this man 😂


It doesn’t take much to get his respect, just a backbone.

Bellas have two stories. Brie actually calling his office while in fcw and saying they would not extend and would walk unless if they were called up. Got called up two weeks later and were told I like you. Then came back to WWE with an idea of what they wanted presented as merch and with the idea for two show concepts and they got everything including producer credits.

Usos got what they wanted. They just told Graves on his podcast they told Vince no more paint, no more dancing, they wanted a music change, wardrobe change, and promo time when they negotiated. They got all that. Jimmy also said they once told him they would not go back to nxt because that’s where solo is at and they won’t mess up his development story. Jey even said they had a conversation where they all came with the we the ones saying because Vince said they were the ones he goes to for dark matches, live shows, to open ppvs, etc.

Jericho has always said Vince likes you more when you stand up to him.

Now you have outliers like Rock, Taker, Cena, Miz, and Trish sure who he just takes to and encourages naturally but he’s always been a if you want my attention open your mouth and take it person … case and point how much he says he respects Brock and they way he negotiates and says what he thinks will and won’t work to his face.

Zelina stood up for herself, left, returned, and became Queen of the ring, a tag champ, and made mania.

New Day got their push, got their merch, got no script, big e didn’t have to change his gimmick, Xavier got his kor he wanted, etc because they

Cody simply walked in better and was taken more serious over being Dusty’s son they gave a deal to at 20

As for the nxt talent, yeah HHH owns that L. He should have named all those talents and had the music and everything locked in. He didn’t because he was trying to be ROH and TNA as opposed to thinking about how wwe works and has worked with developmental for years


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Alexa could dropkick my nuts like that if she wanted


Wrong thread chief...


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

"it would be great if she can overcum alexa bliss, alexa came in here very confident"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crowd fucking dead for this


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Crowd fucking dead for this


it's hard to cheer with one hand


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

melkam647 said:


> Wrong thread chief...


Right thread


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why does alexa's gear look like a cat attacked it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Weakest ass spinebuster I've ever seen


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Disappointing ending.

still gonna go to her thread and check out the simping.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Another happy ending for the Blisstits.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Underwhelming match. I couldn't get it up that match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Give me Alexas's hot little ass and Bliss in a threesome and i'll die happy.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Crowd fucking dead for this


It's almost like they forgot that no one cares about Sonya. She used to get crickets, and then they made her a GM and gave her loads of screen time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonya's hot too  I guess no hot lesbian action on Raw anytime soon


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We need Bubba Ray Dudley to put some bitches through tables lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

look in the alexa thread at that BragicJohnson or whatever his name is avatar. lmfao, simp master.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonya should have kept a more Rousey-esque gimmick. She went soft.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

i bet some people would pay big numbers to be in Ref's place


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ADRENALINE

I HAVE GAS

CODY SHOULD CUM 

IN MY ASS


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Trophies said:


> We need Bubba Ray Dudley to put some bitches through tables lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Seth to job 3 times in a row vs Cody?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


>


"that sob is back in that trance again" fucking JR always cracks me up

that look is me after i see my xvideos history after post nut clarity


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

haha that AEW sign


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ADRENALINE IN MY SOUL

CODY PENETRATES

MY HOLE


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

EVERYBODY STAND BACK, @RainmakerV2 IS ABOUT TO BLOW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YOU CAN'T SPELL GOAT WITHOUT GOATY RHODES!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526353247983869956*JERICHO WAS BETTER!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The WWE Universe welcumming Cody back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

i dare someone to go to the alexa thread and post 'sonya is sexier'.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The American NUTMARE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> @The Legit Lioness ???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526373823058219008


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sonya just needs some Toxic Attraction lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this thread is more entertaining than the show right now


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> i dare someone to go to the alexa thread and post 'sonya is sexier'.


Are you challenging me?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Are you challenging me?



yes sir, if you have the balls.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> yes sir, if you have the balls.


Oops.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> @RainmakerV2 about to make it rain in 14mins.



He's so stupidly good looking. Ugh to be a straight man


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> yes sir, if you have the balls.


Balls of steel. 

Done.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> We need Bubba Ray Dudley to put some bitches through tables lol


Including medics

Daniel Bryan 3:!0


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526373823058219008


Calling bullshit on that one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate to be that one guy, but i kinda want to see Brandi on TV LMFAO!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Someone check on @RainmakerV2 !!!!! is he alright?

Dudes probably drowning right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, if the WWE universe ever booo's Cody will he leave to AEW?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> i dare someone to go to the alexa thread and post 'sonya is sexier'.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

cody's tattoo makes most people dry.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Someone check on @RainmakerV2 !!!!! is he alright?
> 
> Dudes probably drowning right now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody stop with the big words I'm losing my stiffy here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No "What" chants so far. I'm impressed.

Shocked Cody didnt mention Moxley when he said Seth "Shielded it up" LOL


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> cody's tattoo makes most people dry.


Shut your whore mouth


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck Cody Rhodes


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seth may be Shielded up but Cody had me bricked up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Shut your whore mouth
> 
> View attachment 122612


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> cody's tattoo makes most people dry.


My legs are going to be wrapped around it anyway oops


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Shut your whore mouth
> 
> View attachment 122612


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> Shut your whore mouth
> 
> View attachment 122612



post of the thread.


lock this up @Chelsea


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HYPERBOLIC? Cody with dem big words!


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

"embrace the nightmare" poor dude talking about embracing his tattooo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody Rhodeth I'll thupport you on your quetht to beat Theth Rollinth


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It’s a damn shame Cody can’t get the money match with HHH after how much he’s improved … lord knows HHH and HBK carried him and Ted early when they were raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's eyes are the same color of his dog. Just saying.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

'leave it all on the mat'

Cody is sending out his mating call to Rainmaker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If their HIAC match is even just half as good as the Rollins/Edge HIAC match; we're in for a treat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins inside a hell in a cell? Not again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins Hell in a Cell match could be WWE's MOTY candidate!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn they really gonna have Seth lose three times


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cody Rhodeth I'll thupport you on your quetht to beat Theth Rollinth


His tongue is too big for his mouth


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody's eyes are the same color of his dog. Just saying.



none of the guys in here are looking at Cody's eyes.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> "embrace the nightmare" poor dude talking about embracing his tattooo


Vince turned that transformer into a cgi logo and merch … lol 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> post of the thread.
> 
> 
> lock this up @Chelsea


My boy Seth is quality sports-entertainment


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

...talking about both Seth Grimes and Seth FREAKIN' Rollins


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's brain about Hell in the Cell: "I FINALLY GET TO FUCKING BLEED AFTER ALL THIS TIME DAMNIT!


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Seth dressed up like he's going to construction worker party


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

So they bring in Cody and put him in not one, not two, but THREE straight matches with Rollins? Guess it makes sense since we saw omos vs lashley several times in a row now


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

If either Seth or Becky lose their luggage, they can just borrow an outfit from the other one.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Good segment. Im hyped for this.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> ...talking about both Seth Grimes and Seth FREAKIN' Rollins


That's just my work name actually. My real name is Ryan Cabrera


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG I'LL SEE YOU IN HELL


GOD TAG TEAM PARTNER FOR SETH CONFIRMED


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


he prob saw reflection of his tattoo on that steel and said fuck it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They should be doing this over a title. Smh


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Seth dressed up like he's going to construction worker party


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Asuka looking kinda fine there. Until she opened her mouth.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rollins broke into Edge's home, won a match against him and almost give him a concussion then they went into Hell in a Cell. Why are these guys going into the Cell again?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's just my work name actually. My real name is Ryan Cabrera


You really want that mega heel heat from the blisstits, don't you?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Asuka finally showing more skin? Thats the most cleavage i've seen her show in a long time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seth Rollins sucks and if you like him you're a stupid head.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

We might get Cody vs Seth for every PPV this year.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

My God... Asuka speaking. I'm dried up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Asuka looking kinda fine there. Until she opened her mouth.


That's when she looked even better...


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Asuka lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> OMG I'LL SEE YOU IN HELL
> 
> 
> GOD TAG TEAM PARTNER FOR SETH CONFIRMED


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The announcers are throwing Sasha and Naomi under the bus


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH SHIT!

COREY JUST DID A SHOOT ABOUT SASHA AND NOEMI, Holy Shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can Asuka lay off the crack pipe? This bitch can't keep still while talking. Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just straight up mentioning Sasha and Naomi walk out lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish they would stop having Asuka act stupid. She's a great serious wrestler, but, this....although funny at times....fuck this shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> OH SHIT!
> 
> COREY JUST DID A SHOOT ABOUT SASHA AND NOEMI, Holy Shit.


What he say?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankieDs316 said:


> The announcers are throwing Sasha and Naomi under the bus


This. 

Something definitely may happen to one or both as a result. Or you all think Vince will keep them? You know Vince, he loves people standing up to him lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. They really did walkout.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did you see all that sweat dripping off Cody? Sweet Jesus I need a shower


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


This was so stupid it was actually so ridiculously funny


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Seth Rollins sucks and if you like him you're a stupid head.


Yeah he should do some roids so you'll like him


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> WOW. They really did walkout.


Did they walk with Elias?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> What he say?


He basically said that the match was originally i think a three way tag or something like that but that due to "unprofessional manners of Naomi and Sasha leaving" that the match was changed.

I think it was similar to that. Someone else here can verify for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I wish they would stop having Asuka act stupid. She's a great serious wrestler, but, this....although funny at times....fuck this shit.


Yeah Cornette talked about it on his recent show how incredibly racist it is the way they got her acting, like some over the top Japanese caricature from the 60's or something.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody makes Dusty a hate able person just for being his entitled son being handed all these opportunities in the buisiness while there are others better than him that bust their asses, its unfair to Dusty and its unfair to those other performers that bust their asses for this buisiness!


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> This.
> 
> Something definitely may happen to one or both as a result. Or you all think Vince will keep them? You know Vince, he loves people standing up to him lol


I hope he doesnt


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did you see all that sweat dripping off Cody? Sweet Jesus I need a shower


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did you see all that sweat dripping off Cody? Sweet Jesus I need a shower


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> My boy Seth is quality sports-entertainment


Seth Rollins is also quality professional wrestling!

He excels on both those aspects


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They should've definitely did a Cody/Brandi vs Becky/Seth match lol, at least Rollins would have gotten a W


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


>


He looks like a jobber.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coming Day is growing.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm shocked they actually acknowledged what happened, Vince must be furious and told them to.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah he should do some roids so you'll like him


Why do I like Cody Rhodes then huh?

Checkmate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Seth Rollins is also quality professional wrestling!
> 
> He excels on both those aspects


Cody is a jobber compared to Seth Rollins!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Cody makes Dusty a hate able person just for being his entitled son being handed all these opportunities in the buisiness while there are others better than him that bust their asses, its unfair to Dusty and its unfair to those other performers that bust their asses for this buisiness!



I don't think anyone can actually hate Dusty at all. If anything, it's the same as Charlotte, they just hate her and Cody because they get all these opportunities and no matter how hard they may (or may not) work, everyone thinks it's just cuz of their last name. I don't know anyone who blames Ric or Dusty for their kids getting pushes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm shocked they actually acknowledged what happened, Vince must be furious and told them to.


Oh yeah. I'm super shocked. Corey pretty much confirmed that Vince was pissed and he shit on them calling them unprofessional on national TV lol. Damn.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> he prob saw reflection of his tattoo on that steel and said fuck it


That Steel Cage match was like a week before Cody Rhodes got his neck tattoo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What's the difference between Cody Rhodes and Dominik Mysterio? Its the same boring vanilla midget jobber 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what happened with Sasha and Naomi? i missed part of the show.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Cornette talked about it on his recent show how incredibly racist it is the way they got her acting, like some over the top Japanese caricature from the 60's or something.


#
I dunno, it works for me she's funny as fuck and her charisma carries it. She isn't fluent in English so this is the best they can do. Rather her doing this than doing what they did with Nakamura by forcing him with someone that he hasn't got chemistry with, just so they can talk for him


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Did they walk with Elias?


i dont know but i hear they did speak with Zeke before leaving


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


>


cmon man its not cool posting gifs from Alexa's fan thread


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KO is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

We gotta get @RainmakerV2 on one of Ezekiel's lie dicktector tests.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did you see all that sweat dripping off Cody? Sweet Jesus I need a shower


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao they got pictures


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't think anyone can actually hate Dusty at all. If anything, it's the same as Charlotte, they just hate her and Cody because they get all these opportunities and no matter how hard they may (or may not) work, everyone thinks it's just cuz of their last name. I don't know anyone who blames Ric or Dusty for their kids getting pushes.


I dont want to hate Dusty either because its Cody that is disgracing his father, the blame comes from just Cody being handed stuff due to who his dad was and Charlotte is the same way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So what happened with Sasha and Naomi? i missed part of the show.


Supposedly Sasha and Naomi legit walked out over creative differences with Vince, not believing it yet though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I dont want to hate Dusty either because its Cody that is disgracing his father, the blame comes from just Cody being handed stuff due to who his dad was and Charlotte is the same way.


Cody isn't disgracing Dusty's name wash your filthy whore mouth out.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> This.
> 
> Something definitely may happen to one or both as a result. Or you all think Vince will keep them? You know Vince, he loves people standing up to him lol


I think both of them are pretty safe for as long as they decide to say but I'm now curious about what Sasha's booking will look like going forward..


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kevin with the AEW drop.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Trophies said:


> Lmao they got pictures


I went to school with Zeke and Elias, everybody loved them. Elias would always sing on our school dances and Zeke would speak and give motivational speeches, amazing to see how far they have *come*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Loved The New Daniel Bryan. What a wonderful heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The ULTIMATE EZEKIEL!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Supposedly Sasha and Naomi legit walked out over creative differences with Vince, not believing it yet though.


So they was told they was losing a match and refused to do it or something?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> I went to school with Zeke and Elias, everybody loved them. Elias would always sing on our school dances and Zeke would speak and give motivational speeches, amazing to see how far they have *come*


They did it together. They came together. It's a truly inspiring story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Imagine if Elias actually had a twin and they were able to keep it a secret this whole time lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So they was told they was losing a match and refused to do it or something?


Exactly.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The second this feud with Owens is done, this Ezekiel character is gonna be dead in the water and released within' 6 months


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So they was told they was losing a match and refused to do it or something?


Not sure about all the details, but Twitter is in a frenzy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

so if the Naomi/Sasha thing is a work....what benefit is there here, except a weak way to write them off TV so they have a vacation or something?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Loved The New Daniel Bryan. What a wonderful heel


Yeah, and those 3 ended up on AEW, Rowan less so. Bryan was always a great heel.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So they was told they was losing a match and refused to do it or something?


Well its rumored that one of them was winning and that could lead to a jealousy feud with them breaking up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> The second this feud with Owens is done, this Ezekiel character is gonna be dead in the water and released within' 6 months


I mean he gets no reaction hardly, his music hit and i heard crickets. He was better off staying Elias, he was super over, had a character, now he's just a guy in trunks who wrestles, they took away what was working and replaced it with something thats clearly not working.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> The second this feud with Owens is done, this Ezekiel character is gonna be dead in the water and released within' 6 months


Zeke might be dead but what nobody knew is they have third brother Enrique, he has buzzcut and mustache


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean he gets no reaction hardly, his music hit and i heard crickets. He was better off staying Elias, he was super over, had a character, now he's just a guy in trunks who wrestles, they took away what was working and replaced it with something thats clearly not working.


With face paint he could easily be a warrior ripoff


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Zeke might be dead but what nobody knew is they have third brother Enrique, he has buzzcut and mustache


I thought Enrique had a mullet and a handlebar mustache?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still don't get how Owens goes directly from feuding with Stone Cold and main eventing WM with him in his first match in over 20 years, to having a feud with Ezekiel. What a weird fucking follow up feud.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO Owens is gold.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't get how Owens goes from directly from feuding with Stone Cold and main eventing WM with him in his first match in over 20 years, to having a feud with Ezekiel. What a weird fucking follow up feud.


I think he likes being silly and having fun … see the Sammy Zayn shirt


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean he gets no reaction hardly, his music hit and i heard crickets. He was better off staying Elias, he was super over, had a character, now he's just a guy in trunks who wrestles, they took away what was working and replaced it with something thats clearly not working.



That is what I don't understand, they had a great character in Elias, and, this is what they do to him. A fucking disgrace.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> That is what I don't understand, they had a great character in Elias, and, this is what they do to him. A fucking disgrace.


What's wrong with his younger brother? you don't like him?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Elias also drew the greatest heat in years with his basketball comment. I guess they are addicted to changing things.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KO's shirt


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Zeke might be dead but what nobody knew is they have third brother Enrique, he has buzzcut and mustache


Not sure, this is a pic of the brothers together, I think you could be lying about Enrique


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is that the 3rd match to end in a roll up tonight?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> What's wrong with his younger brother? you don't like him?


I think they are into conspiracies like Owens. Didn't they see Owens paid 150 canadian dollars to Gable to catch Zeke lying and he didn't. I can't believe there are still people out there doubting WWE lie detector tests.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth Grimes said:


> Not sure, this is a pic of the brothers together, I think you could be lying about Enrique


That needs the Brazzers logo.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Not sure, this is a pic of the brothers together, I think you could be lying about Enrique


Enrique was one who took pic


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Actually Zeke reminds me of the Booty Man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The 24/7 Title scene peaked with R-Truth and Drake Maverick in 2019.

"I'm glad y'all not constipated anymore!"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Dana Brooke I think we're on face 42? I lost count.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everytime i see this 24/7 shit, i know its wrong but i do look forward to Vince dying to get this shit off tv and someone that doesn't have the sense of humor of a 5 year old takes over and this fucking terrible shit can end.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's one of those shows when Dana Brooke looks good.

Her face changes on a weekly basis.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Every week Dana starts to look more like Carmella.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dana really fine though God damn. This is like SpaceJam where Brooke took all of Carmella's looks


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Dance Break!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Truth/Mella reunion


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Dana Brooke I think we're on face 42? I lost count.


i didn't think face change would be literal. It took me sec to even realize who that was


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lacey gonna walk out and leave again?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

WWE loves making Japanese comedy characters. Tozawa, Asuka and Kaientai. If Io moves up, they may make her smile all the time lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LACEY IS COMING!


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

What kind of outfit is this? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Carmella to Lacey. Be still, my throbbing dick.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhh ummmmm yeah


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Chelsea said:


> LACEY IS COMING!


So am I 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> LACEY IS COMING!


Holy fuck, I'm gonna explode.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Every week Dana starts to look more like Carmella.



Both ugly and useless.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God fucking damn she better wrestle in that gear


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey the big ole troll.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Her outfit makes her look like shes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell me how shes a face? the whole schtick comes off heelish to me, like shes demanding we cheer her cause of this and that, the announcer lists off all her accomplishments and that shes a mother etc. Its like shes put together the most depressing story, and telling us how great she is now and that we should all applaud her.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Her outfit makes her look like shes


I wish her pants were that low.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ezekiel's transformation is getting closer


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> From Carmella to Lacey. Be still, my throbbing dick.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

TRUTH AND MELLA ARE BACK FUCK YEAH


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Enrique was one who took pic


This will be their youngest brother, Enrique


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That gear is half Sarah Connor, half Expendables.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Everytime i see this 24/7 shit, i know its wrong but i do look forward to Vince dying to get this shit off tv and someone that doesn't have the sense of humor of a 5 year old takes over and this fucking terrible shit can end.


Vince doesn’t even have to plan it out. Truth has already said that him and Tozawa get to plan out the 24:7 stuff and have fun with it. It’s essentially you got 5 mins and they get to take tape skits or pitch things. Truth said it has been one of the most fun things to do in his career 

Now I get if you say truth has to do better … because personally I look at truth and he is still fit, athletic, a good talker, and could easily be on SD in the Midcard as IC champ and out popping Ricochet if he booked himself away from the silliness


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Both ugly and useless.


How dare you you would totally do them both 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Here comes some whiny fucking shit.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> This will be their youngest brother, Enrique


Elias, Ezekiel, Enrique. 

THE YIELD.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Here comes some whiny fucking shit.


Don't you dare kill my boner.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Lacey, turn heel already and wear them skimpy skirts again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rhhodes said:


> This will be their youngest brother, Enrique


Can imagine KO losing his mind…HOLA KEVIN!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

keithf40 said:


> How dare you you would totally do them both
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



nah but I would scissor Lacey.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this is the most pathetic lazy attempt to get someone over i've ever seen, tell their depressing life story, have her praise the military, talk about how shes a mother, surprised they don't show her feeding homeless people.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

the guys in this thread wish they were that dog tag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BLAH BLAH BLAH. Yeah Lacey, just stop.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

God damn Lacey's hips.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> the guys in this thread wish they were that dog tag.


I'm gonna tag her like a dog.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey's like fuck it, i'm about to outdo Cody and do a longer PROMO.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

gus from superman 2 speech


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> This will be their youngest brother, Enrique


someday we may get Brothers reunion and they will face Bloodline with all titles on line and perform Triplet Bomb on Tribal Chief and win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> nah but I would scissor Lacey.


OK that's enough for me then evening I'm tapped out 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> God damn Lacey's hips.


Baby making hips.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I haven't heard a word she said.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

USA USA


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am still confused as why she was put on Raw.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> the guys in this thread wish they were that dog tag.


i wonder how many would die trying to collect that dog tag in battlefield


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Horrible Promo. She could never pull off a major face.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> nah but I would scissor Lacey.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Everytime i see this 24/7 shit, i know its wrong but i do look forward to Vince dying to get this shit off tv and someone that doesn't have the sense of humor of a 5 year old takes over and this fucking terrible shit can end.


Didn't it turn out the 24/7 Championship was USA's idea rather than a Vince thing?


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Adapting said:


> I haven't heard a word she said.


I can never follow anything a person with tits out says. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never heard someone crowd pander more in one promo in all of my time watching wrestling lol

'MURICA


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> I haven't heard a word she said.


wait she was talking?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Usos are winning Friday. They haven't one once since they started fighting RKBro.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> i wonder how many would die trying to collect that dog tag in battlefield


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hahahaha what the fuck was that?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Naomi's husband doesn't seem distraught.


#ItsAWork


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Riddle been smoking that good good since he won that match earlier.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

WE THE ONE.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

As long as Lacey keep wearing those outfits she can do as many pandering promos as she likes. 

Fuck yall.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> What the fuck was that?


Them reminding us yet again what a great person Lacey Evans is how we should love her.

I seriously despise all this shit with her, comes off so fucking lame and they're trying way too hard to make people love her, "come on guys shes a mother, she loves the military, she had a bad life, she likes puppies and volunteers to help kids with cancer" like jeuss christ its too much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

inb4 @SAMCRO flips out about Bianca's dancing 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Honestly, instead of swinging her hair she can swing dis dick no cap.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Screw it, rehire Killer Kross as a commentator lol


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Prosper said:


> inb4 @SAMCRO flips out about Bianca's dancing 😂


And @DammitChrist


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Miz has fucking won at life

- Smoking hot wife

- Hall of Fame first ballot career

- Former WWE Champion

- Main evented WrestleMania

- Has two kids

- Millions of dollars

- Lives in a big ass mansion


How can you not like Miz?


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Honestly, instead of swinging her hair she can swing dis dick no cap.


Remembering what u said last week


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I hope I still have one more left in me for Becky 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> Naomi's husband doesn't seem distraught.
> 
> 
> #ItsAWork


Worst case for her would be joining the blooodline down the line post suspension so even that isn’t bad.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#JoeGacyNXTChamp


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> inb4 @SAMCRO flips out about Bianca's dancing 😂


Me everytime i see this bitch dancing to the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omos standing there forever like a goof is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526387803759812608


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Me everytime i see this bitch dancing to the ring


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Main event time, let's go.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526387803759812608


Lol if so, imagine walking out over that, just go in and do your job, not hard.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Omos standing there forever like a goof is fucking hilarious.


There's something about giants


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Even Asuka knew it was coming in here. She brought an umbrella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This gonna be a short match.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


>


why she dressed up like smackdown gift wrap?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526387803759812608


Naomi giving up the only title shot she's likely to get in her career, oof


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tits check. Ass let's see. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Coming Big Time!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


>


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> why she dressed up like smackdown gift wrap?


No clue, but I'd like to unwrap that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The GOAT has arrived


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bex with the awesome futuristic look again...black is truly her color.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> This gonna be a short match.


well at least for us here


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> This gonna be a short match.


We had a 6 package earlier, now we got a 2 incher. Sad times.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let Asuka win.


We will get a shitty triple threat, though.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That ring gear on Becky.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Female GOAT!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526394424657428481


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

What do you think the sausage to taco ratio would be here if we set up a gangbang for next week. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Please let Asuka win.
> 
> 
> We will get a shitty triple threat, though.


Imagine if we had to listen to her on the mic for an hr.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526387803759812608


How does Naomi get a shot at the Raw title when she isn't even on Raw? Maybe she didn't want to do it because that would mean moving to Raw and maybe she didn't want to split from her hubby?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> inb4 @SAMCRO flips out about Bianca's dancing 😂


That's my job 

For the record, STOP SKIPPING! 

YOU'RE NOT AJ LEE.

IT'S NOT CUTE WHEN YOU DO IT!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky flaunting them lil cheeks again, I been saving mines all night for this lol


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> We had a 6 package earlier, now we got a 2 incher. Sad times.


wow I didnt know Seth was in Main Event


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Becky flaunting them lil cheeks again, I been saving mines all night for this lol


That's it. Let it out.

Coming day.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526387803759812608


I can easily see it … 

Naomi has won every match since they have been a team. Naomi is madly over and got over after a year of being screwed and losing at every turn with Sonya. You really lose nothing but you do get to see Naomi in a big solo match, test how over she is, she can eat a loss, and you get a first time thing with Naomi vs Bianca. It would be their first encounter and the first time two black female champions ever faced off for a title on ppv

Sasha character wise isn’t a team player. She always turns on people. She could get jealous down the line and they could play up dissension for when they do break up. Then they have one more money feud for tv
with Naomi vs Sasha months from now.

Asuka can’t eat a loss to Bianca or Becky so soon off her return. Becky can’t rematch Bianca so soon and lose. This allows you to have Becky vs Asuka on Raw.

Nikki and Doudrop get to build cohesion and a story of beating two champions who had issues later on.

I mean Vince wasn’t wrong for letting Naomi win


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adapting said:


> That's it. Let it out.
> 
> Coming day.


Becky and now Bray???

BUH GAWD, here I come.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

keithf40 said:


> What do you think the sausage to taco ratio would be here if we set up a gangbang for next week.


Probably quite terrible, especially since at least one taco doesn't play with sausage, and that'd be a minority among the already minority of taco, we might be better going solo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Naomi giving up the only title shot she's likely to get in her career, oof


Naomi has been womens champ before lol



Joseph92 said:


> How does Naomi get a shot at the Raw title when she isn't even on Raw? Maybe she didn't want to do it because that would mean moving to Raw and maybe she didn't want to split from her hubby?


Brand split has been dead for a minute now


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> Probably quite terrible, especially since at least one taco doesn't play with sausage, and that'd be a minority among the already minority of taco, we might be better going solo. [emoji23]


Leabians nice!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> How does Naomi get a shot at the Raw title when she isn't even on Raw? *Maybe she didn't want to do it because that would mean moving to Raw and maybe she didn't want to split from her hubby?*


Theres a chance if she gets a title shot "creative" would have Sasha to get jealous and they end up feuding thus breaking up the tag team.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still waiting for Becky to come out wearing this one week


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


>


1 min 35 seconds


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Still waiting for Becky to come out wearing this one week


Don't play with me 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Becky flaunting them lil cheeks again, I been saving mines all night for this lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

keithf40 said:


> Don't play with me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's your time. 

Embrace us. Coming Day.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> How does Naomi get a shot at the Raw title when she isn't even on Raw? Maybe she didn't want to do it because that would mean moving to Raw and maybe she didn't want to split from her hubby?


She is literally on both shows because she is a tag champ. Her husband is trying to unify both shows tag titles making him eligible for both shows as their cousin is


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Naomi has been womens champ before lol
> 
> 
> 
> Brand split has been dead for a minute now


JFC I legit cannot remember that, at all


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Still waiting for Becky to come out wearing this one week


Becky don't have the body for it, might be better to see Charlotte in this


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Probably quite terrible, especially since at least one taco doesn't play with sausage, and that'd be a minority among the already minority of taco, we might be better going solo.



@Chelsea plays with both, brother.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LET'S FUCKING GO ASUKA!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWW


FUCK BECKY


TIME TO FALL OUT OF THE LIGHT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> @Chelsea plays with both, brother.


Hell yeah!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shouldn't the green mist covering Becky's face clue the ref in that Asuka cheated?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

She lies, she spits, she steals


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

If I go to bed right now do you think I'll wake up in a three some with Becky and Seth? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Asuka's liquid was more clear..


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

IT'S GREEN. She still had her mouth full from me last week. Amazing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Becky's is shaking all over the place can't tell if she was twerkin or tryna win the match 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky is gonna need another hair cut


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> She lies, she spits, she steals


I LIE, I SPIT, I SWALLOW


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

another successful raw thread.


alright, everyone, raw is over for another week, time to zip up your vaginas and tuck your dicks.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

YEEESS! The Empress!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I like how the very obvious green mist isn't enough to get a DQ, just because the ref didn't see it. Got to love wrestling.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol asuka was like naw fuck you get misted bitch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The disrespect from Asuka 

I kid, nice match, Asuka deserves a title shot and it was nice for Becky to put her over. No need for Becky to face and lose to Bianca again after their feud wrapped nicely at Mania.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> another successful raw thread.
> 
> 
> alright, everyone, raw is over for another week, time to zip up your vaginas and tuck your dicks.


I didn't have pants on this whole time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> another successful raw thread.
> 
> 
> alright, everyone, raw is over for another week, time to zip up your vaginas and tuck your dicks.


Not with NXT tomorrow and Dynamite on Wednesday


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> another successful raw thread.
> 
> 
> alright, everyone, raw is over for another week, time to zip up your vaginas and tuck your dicks.


What do you mean? There is an after party at the Alexa Fan thread


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Shouldn't the green mist covering Becky's face clue the ref in that Asuka cheated?


no, it was just clue that Adapting was near


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not with NXT tomorrow and Dynamite on Wednesday



yeah but:

-hardly anyone cares about NXT.

-most of the AEW fans are prudes so we can't talk about our special areas in there.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Adapting said:


> I didn't have pants on this whole time.


i was watching Ricochet's videos before RAW so i was already naked


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> another successful raw thread.
> 
> 
> alright, everyone, raw is over for another week, time to zip up your vaginas and tuck your dicks.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> no, it was just clue that Adapting was near


Like my favorite wrestlers always says... outta no where.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> yeah but:
> 
> -hardly anyone cares about NXT.


You'd think it'd fit in with these RAW threads, NXT 2.0 is the coomer show.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> You'd think it'd fit in with these RAW threads, NXT 2.0 is the coomer show.


I'm already depressed thinking about how I'm gonna miss NXT tomorrow.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950346733560745984


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> There's something about giants


everything but brain is giant on them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> You'd think it'd fit in with these RAW threads, NXT 2.0 is the coomer show.


Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw, NXT tries to purposefully make every guy blow his load



http://imgur.com/a/6cIddWD


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to get my pants on. Good timing, now I can enjoy this before I put them on.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Naomi giving up the only title shot she's likely to get in her career, oof


Eww JDFromNY 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Calling bullshit on that one


*It's true. Naomi and Sasha were going to be used as heaters for Bianca and Ronda. Telling Sasha she was going to job to Ronda before having no storylines with the tag titles for 2 months was the final straw.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Who is that doing the mist to Hardy?


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw, NXT tries to purposefully make every guy blow his load
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ass!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Who is that doing the mist to Hardy?


Kind of looks like Thunder Rosa, with the face paint and whatnot, but it might be something from Impact Wrestling, from years ago (one of those Deletion cinematic things).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> Kind of looks like Thunder Rosa, with the face paint and whatnot.


Yeah the face paint does looks like her but she somehow looks different too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Who is that doing the mist to Hardy?


Rosemary


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Who is that doing the mist to Hardy?


Rosemary from TNA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Rosemary


Thanks!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I like how Alexa's new theme fits with how humanised she is now removing any trace of the Fiend altogether.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Well that main event is quite random but we'll see how it goes. Some interactions in it should be good.


This aged well.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Who is that doing the mist to Hardy?


Rosemary in Impact. Delete or Decay.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw, NXT tries to purposefully make every guy blow his load
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511858909149077505


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw, NXT tries to purposefully make every guy blow his load
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow now I see why people complain that Becky Lynch got skinnier, she used to be so thick


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Omos just stood there for like a minute.


15 seconds, but still.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

40 pages! We did it again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526391479022804992


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Solf said:


> Theory is never turning face ever. No can do with a face this punchable. Then again, we live in a world where Omos is opening RAW.


There's natural resting punchable face and then there's deliberate heel punchable face. The latter can be turned on and off at will. It's hard to tell which one is the case here, or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

ibbpe said:


> There's natural resting punchable face and then there's deliberate heel punchable face. The latter can be turned on and off at will. It's hard to tell which one is the case here, or maybe a combination of both.


Theory looks like definition of douchebag, no way people take him seriously as a face.

Same goes for Orton during his feud with Evolution. We were supposed to cheer for a guy who is supposed to be face but looks/acts like like biggest douchebag ever lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm sorry since I didn't know where else to post this, but....

HOLY SMOKES , @Showstopper !!! YES!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527032535502540806
PLEASE ADD TOMMASO CIAMPA to Judgment Day!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm sorry since I didn't know where else to post this, but....
> 
> HOLY SMOKES , @Showstopper !!! YES!!!!
> 
> ...


I saw that on IG a few minutes ago. I hope he joins Edge. That could potentially be a really good fit.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm sorry since I didn't know where else to post this, but....
> 
> HOLY SMOKES , @Showstopper !!! YES!!!!
> 
> ...


he would need to shave off his beard and glue it on top of his head to fit in that group


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i definitely care about NXT, more so than Raw, NXT tries to purposefully make every guy blow his load


All three members of "Toxic Attraction" are nasty and ugly. I often wonder whether the name is supposed to be ironic like calling Carmella the most beautiful woman in WWE when her face is one of the most hideous.


----------

